# Coward cops canned



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*'Coward' cops canned *
June 22, 2006

BY FRANK MAIN Crime Reporter

Three Chicago Police officers ran away when a fellow officer was struggling for his life with an armed man in a Dominick's store on the South Side, officials said Wednesday.

Two of the fleeing officers were about 10 months into their 18-month probationary period before they could have become full-fledged officers with union benefits.

Those female officers -- called PPOs in cop parlance -- have been fired by police Supt. Phil Cline.

"After reviewing the evidence, it was clear to me that the two PPOs didn't do what they were trained to do, and they put the officer in peril," Cline said.

A third male officer, whose probation ended about three months ago, faces a departmental investigation and possible termination, too.

Captured on security camera

Cline can fire probationary officers at will, but full-fledged officers have extensive due-process rights.

The incident was captured on a Dominick's security camera and was reviewed by department officials.

The videotape may be used to show recruits at the police academy what officers should never do.

But recruits also could learn from the heroic performance of the officer who struggled alone with the gunman, sources said.

It is very unusual for officers -- whether they are probationary or full time -- to face disciplinary action for cowardice, sources said.

But such allegations are almost never captured on videotape, they said.

The four Grand Crossing District officers were responding to a shoplifting call at 10:30 p.m. on June 3 at a Dominick's in the 2100 block of East 71st.

James King, 47, of Park Forest, started fighting in the store with a male officer who was trying to arrest him for sneaking out with stolen goods, police said. The officer had one handcuff on King when he struggled to break free, police said.

King removed a 9mm pistol from his pants pocket and pointed the weapon at the officer, who then fatally shot King, officials said. An investigation found that the officer, who has been on the force about four years, had followed department rules on using deadly force. The department did not identify that officer.

Not what cops are trained to do

Assistant Deputy Supt. Matthew Tobias, who runs the Police Department's training academy, would not discuss the incident.

But he spoke generally about what officers are trained to do.

"When they have the means to take appropriate action, they are not taught to turn their back and run away," Tobias said.

"If you have the means and knowledge to protect citizens or other officers, you are expected to take action -- and will be held accountable when you do not take action."


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Womens lib takes two steps back :smt117


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Maybe them girls didn't want to break any nails. :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

In defense of female officers, I have worked with and currently work with several outstanding and couragous female officers. I have also worked with some bold talking male officers that turned out to be cowards when the time came.

The third officer in this case should resign immediately and find another line of work. No officer will ever trust him again.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As per Vom Kriege, the third officer is now "toast" in the dept. whether he gets fired or stays.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I once worked loss prevention years ago, and had a female partner working w/ me one particular day. The store I worked for had quotas on the # of shoplifters we had to catch. And, it had a policy of taking U back no matter how much you fought. I got into a tussle trying to put the shoplifter down onto the ground to cuff him, and the female just ran off on me. I was pretty pissed.

A year later, we had a different female - to her credit, we had a fight, and she jumped right in there with me.


----------

